# Best plow for res. driveways



## dyinc (Nov 25, 2013)

I am looking at putting a new plow on my 2012 F250 for residential driveways and wanted recommendations on brands and styles.
I was looking at a Hiniker and someone mentioned the C plow - but someone mentioned that snow flows over when you are dragging it back. 
I already have a straight which I like and just got a v plow for a commercial lot for one of my guys... but this plow is for my truck and i am just going to be doing driveways.


----------



## mark268 (Oct 10, 2007)

If you have both a straight and V, shouldn't you already know which will work better for you in the drives you clear? I'm a little confused as to why you even posted this question.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

dyinc;1669984 said:


> I am looking at putting a new plow on my 2012 F250 for residential driveways and wanted recommendations on brands and styles.
> I was looking at a Hiniker and someone mentioned the C plow - but someone mentioned that snow flows over when you are dragging it back.
> I already have a straight which I like and just got a v plow for a commercial lot for one of my guys... but this plow is for my truck and i am just going to be doing driveways.


a rear pull plow is the best hands down


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

mark268;1669998 said:


> If you have both a straight and V, shouldn't you already know which will work better for you in the drives you clear? I'm a little confused as to why you even posted this question.


x2 xysport


----------



## dyinc (Nov 25, 2013)

I just bought a v plow this yr for one of the trucks have not used yet... I was asking bc the dealer thought the c plow would be best and I have no experience with it


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

we got a 8" straight blade on a 98 chevy 2500 this year strictly for residential work and a backup. The 8.6Vee was just a pinch big with the F350. This "new" truck should be much more maneuverable, most likely we will get a hinged backdrag


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Antlerart06;1670000 said:


> a rear pull plow is the best hands down


Yup Thumbs Up


----------



## SD40T2 (Dec 13, 2007)

Antlerart06;1670000 said:


> a rear pull plow is the best hands down


hope so I just bought 1


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

dyinc;1670165 said:


> I just bought a v plow this yr for one of the trucks have not used yet... I was asking bc the dealer thought the c plow would be best and I have no experience with it


I back drag with my V plow it does ok. 
That C plow is design for back dragging. 
If you was comparing a Vplow and a C plow and contest was on a driveway. The C plow would win.

I don't own a C plow but watching youtube, I can see that its better at back dragging.


----------



## mark268 (Oct 10, 2007)

dyinc;1670165 said:


> I just bought a v plow this yr for one of the trucks have not used yet... I was asking bc the dealer thought the c plow would be best and I have no experience with it


I have never used a C. I have a back blade, absolutely love it for my resi's. Cut time down 50%.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

C plows take too long to fold down, you will probably never use it. Get a straight blade with a hinge style back drag.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Antlerart06;1670000 said:


> a rear pull plow is the best hands down


 X2



dyinc;1670165 said:


> I just bought a v plow this yr for one of the trucks have not used yet... I was asking bc the dealer thought the c plow would be best and I have no experience with it


Because he doesn't sell back blades.



Sawboy;1670307 said:


> Yup Thumbs Up


X3:laughing:



SD40T2;1670397 said:


> hope so I just bought 1


In the budget for next year, what did you get?


----------



## SD40T2 (Dec 13, 2007)

bought a slightly used Snowman model 70 VERY cheap for my Dakota, 7' Curtis on front best resi rig I have ever owned now just waiting for this storm to try it out the pull plow


----------



## sthoms3355 (Jan 3, 2008)

Go with the "C" Plow. We have three. They do take a little longer to fold over but much worth what they can do. You can pull a lot more snow back (with box ends) than a straight blade with backblade edge, you can reach over high drifts near garage doors (where a straight blade will push the snow 12" or so higher against the door), and it scrapes really clean. Even with packed down snow, you back drag the drive a few times and reach pavement.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

Snoway with down pressure for sure! Set up correctly they backdrag great.
Then again I'm not sure the size or shape of the driveways you are doing but a full size pickup is tough for drives around here. IMHO


----------



## plowman1984 (Dec 18, 2009)

I would say get a SnoWay 29R, The down pressure is a must have


----------

